# Boss Pedal Repair? (Harmonist PS-6)



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

My PS-6 started cycling on/off then off for good. I opened it up and nothing obvious...

Anything come to mind?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer may have an idea, he will hopefully chime in, maybe it’s the switch


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

vadsy said:


> mhammer may have an idea, he will hopefully chime in, maybe it’s the switch


It was sort of a digitally on off on off them DOA.

Note: I bought the pedal used. When I opened it up last night a grounding washer fell out. One of the jacks was missing it. I put it on the jack, but the pedal is still DOA. I am not sure where it was, or if it was shorting out the board somewhere... I also don't know if it was like that from the factory or if the guy I bought it from forgot it. If the guy I bought it from left it there, why? Was there an issue? I took it off my board some time ago, and partly because I was having board issues and suspected it might have issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

Does Boss/Roland repair pedals?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Paging @mhammer


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Where are you? 

The switches and DC input jacks are a weak spot on these but the 'cycling on and off' makes me think it's more serious than that (the buffered bypass switching looks likely and I don't wanna mess with that personally).

@mhammer is in Ottawa; if you're in TO I can rec some other guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Where are you?
> 
> The switches and DC input jacks are a weak spot on these but the 'cycling on and off' makes me think it's more serious than that (the buffered bypass switching looks likely and I don't wanna mess with that personally).
> 
> @mhammer is in Ottawa; if you're in TO I can rec some other guys.


Ottawa...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Does Boss/Roland repair pedals?


Yes, they do. Their repair service depot is in Richmond Hill, Ontario. Judging by the address (West Beaver Creek Road), it is somewhere around the 404/Hwy 7 area.

Roland - Support - Repairs, Parts & Warranty - Repairs and Parts

There are also Roland Authorized Service Centres. For the Ottawa area, it would be L&M. 

Roland - Support - Repairs, Parts & Warranty - Service_Centres_ON


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

I would guess with a new one costing $200 at L&M non warranty repairs are probably not cost effective...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

